# Just Bought A Bianchi Trofeo (1984?)



## eithr (Jun 27, 2007)

I just scored an electric rose colored Bianchi Trofeo on ebay the other day. It has Campagnola Super Record components and Modolo brakes. I think it's a 1984 model. Lugged steel frame. The bike hasn't arrived yet, so no serial number just yet. Does anyone know anything about this model? I'm hoping to use it for touring and some racing and some general awe, as the bike looks awesome.

Thanks. Eithr


----------



## yosemitesamiam (Jul 30, 2006)

This thread is worthless without pictures! LOL, had to man.

Seriously though, I also own a Trofeo. I think it is 90s vintage though. Rosa Red. I think I have some pix here in the galary if you check out my screen name. I don't even know for sure what Campy components I have...I just have what the previous owner told me. I have a serial # on the bottom bracket, but no one has been able to decipher it as yet.

Anyway, good luck, and hope to see pix soon!


----------



## eithr (Jun 27, 2007)

*I'll get some pics this weekend and post them...*



yosemitesamiam said:


> This thread is worthless without pictures! LOL, had to man.
> 
> Seriously though, I also own a Trofeo. I think it is 90s vintage though. Rosa Red. I think I have some pix here in the galary if you check out my screen name. I don't even know for sure what Campy components I have...I just have what the previous owner told me. I have a serial # on the bottom bracket, but no one has been able to decipher it as yet.
> 
> Anyway, good luck, and hope to see pix soon!



Thanks for the interest. I'm mostly curious about the value and intended purpose of the bike. I spent a little more money than I had wanted to, but I'm hoping that it's worth it. I had heard that the Trofeo model with the Super Record components was a higher end model... but I haven't had much luck really confirming anything.


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

I know, your ride is a 1984. 

But I have the 1996, 1997 & 1998 catalogs, if that helps. I'm not sure when I would've written in these figures, but on the Trofeo, I apparently wrote down for prices: 1996, 650; 1997, 770. I'm assuming that the difference is because I bought my close-out 1996 or 1997 CDI in October 1997. 

In 1996 & 1997, the Trofeo was 1 notch up from the entry-level Premio in Bianchi's road bike lineup. If you want, I can scan in the pages w/ all of the specs & descriptions, even though it's 12 year's difference.


----------



## yosemitesamiam (Jul 30, 2006)

lx93 said:


> I know, your ride is a 1984.
> 
> But I have the 1996, 1997 & 1998 catalogs, if that helps. I'm not sure when I would've written in these figures, but on the Trofeo, I apparently wrote down for prices: 1996, 650; 1997, 770. I'm assuming that the difference is because I bought my close-out 1996 or 1997 CDI in October 1997.
> 
> In 1996 & 1997, the Trofeo was 1 notch up from the entry-level Premio in Bianchi's road bike lineup. If you want, I can scan in the pages w/ all of the specs & descriptions, even though it's 12 year's difference.


Yeah dude! I'll chime in and say I'll take it! Might be closer to my year bike anyhow. Maybe it will shed some light on what components I have. I know the whole bike is Campy...but other than that, they are unmarked. Even still has the Campy brakepads, which are coming off tomorrow...don't like them.


----------



## eithr (Jun 27, 2007)

*Finally a picture...*

So, the bike showed up Saturday morning and I quickly put her together and took her for a spin - and holy jeeze, I love this bike. The Super Record stuff shifts like melted butter.

<img src="https://thomglick.com/projects/bianchitrofeo01.jpg">

I'm not a great photographer, so my girlfriend snapped this pic... let me know if you'd like pics of anything in particular.


----------



## eithr (Jun 27, 2007)

*Components...*

I forgot to list component details... not sure if anyone is interested, but hey, here it is anyway...

Frame is Columbus Tubing - has the 'Made In Italy' sticker. It must have like 50 Bianchi decals on the frame and the crank arms and the stem, etc, etc, no way this ride is going to be mistaken for not a Bianchi.
Campagnolo Super Record (6 speed) - derailleurs, shifters, 42/52 in the front, 13/23 in the back.
Modolo Equipe - brakes and levers.
Mavic MA40 wheels w/ Continental Sport 1000 (700 x 23).
Old School LOOK pedals - getting tired of lugging an extra pair of shoes with me everywhere I ride, so I'm looking into swapping for a set of Crank Brother Eggbeaters or double sided SPD pedals.

Not sure what else to list - I love this bike. Only complaint is that it might be a few centimeters short on the top tube length, but I'll get used to it.


----------



## yosemitesamiam (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey man...sweet ride! Glad you are enjoying it as much as I enjoy mine! We determined that mine is in fact a 96...so a few years newer than yours and built on the SuperSet 2 frame! I can only dream and imagine what that Super Record stuff is like. I can't believe how easy mine shifts, and it is the cheap Campy gear (Stratos and Avanti)! LOL!!

Enjoy the ride, and yeah, when you get a second, shoot some more pix!


----------



## yosemitesamiam (Jul 30, 2006)

On another note...between you and I both loving our bikes, and the way they shift, I have to question those who say the DTs are garbage for bikes that are to be "taken seriously." Sheldon Brown's website is one of those that say you should upgrade right away. I'm just not understanding that.

Question, your shifters, are they Synchro? Well, the rear anyway?

Also, how does she stop? Mine is pretty spongy feeling, and takes a ton of pressure from me to get it to stop quickly...usually resulting in me having to go to the drops to grab the bottom of the brake lever if I had to stop fast. Just using the levers from the top of the drop results in very slow braking. Dunno if that is "normal," if a set of upgraded pad material would help (they are Campagnolo stamped also), or if I will have to replace the whole system. 

I would probably be found dead next May with these, as I'm planning on the Ironhorse Classic race (Durango to Silverton, CO) which ends in a 3 mile drop at 8-14% downgrade.


----------



## eithr (Jun 27, 2007)

DTs? as in 'down tube' shifters? People don't like those? I'm pretty used to them now - my last ride had down tube shifters also. My only problem is sometimes, if I'm wearing shorts (which doesn't happen often) I'll accidentally catch my shorts on the shift lever, but that's not a big deal - as long as I catch it before I shift all over the place.

What do people suggest upgrading to? I don't like the idea of index shifting - I prefer having the flexibility of friction shifters. Is the only other friction shifter option to toss them up on the stem?


----------



## yosemitesamiam (Jul 30, 2006)

right on, that is what I meant by DT. I thought the only way to downgrade them was to do a bar end, but then I found out the rear derailleur would need replacing as well probably because of the style of synchro it is. I was told an old pair of Ergos on eBay is the only way to go cheap and easy on that. On that note, there is a pair under $50 on eBay currently...8 speed Avanti Ergo levers. Whatever, I like the Down Tubes! 

That said, I know what you mean about shorts and those shifters...the biggest problem I've had with loose fitting shorts has been the seat though on dismount. Tend to get caught on there getting off the bike! LOL 

I'm getting ready to go out and look for a decent pair of shoes. I have a set of eggbeaters ready to mount, just wanted to get used to the bike before I became one with it. What do you suggest in shoes (getting off topic now)?


----------



## eithr (Jun 27, 2007)

yosemitesamiam said:


> I'm getting ready to go out and look for a decent pair of shoes. I have a set of eggbeaters ready to mount, just wanted to get used to the bike before I became one with it. What do you suggest in shoes (getting off topic now)?



I'm probably not a good one to ask about shoes. I could use a size bigger than I'm using, but always buy from the discount pile, cause I'm cheap. I used to have a pair of Nikes, but they wore out pretty fast. Right now I have a pair of Shimanos - no complaints. I'd like to switch over, though, at least for zipping around the city, to a pair of shoes (and pedal system) that I can walk around on. I think the eggbeaters and SPD type pedals allow for walking around.


----------



## yosemitesamiam (Jul 30, 2006)

Yeah, that is one reason I went with the Eggbeaters...now I just have to find shoes. Money is tight, so I will be looking for sale racks for sure!

Did you get my message a while back asking about your brakes? LOL


----------



## eithr (Jun 27, 2007)

*Brakes...*

Sorry, I missed the brake question. This Bianchi is a whole new world to me with the components, including the break levers. My previous bikes have been lower end road bikes with the 'motorcycle' style levers or a mountain bike with the horizontal 'interceptor' style levers. On this Bianchi, I am still getting used to not having any levers across the horizontal part of my drop bars - and occassionally find myself panicking as I'm coasting towards an intersection pumping the levers that aren't there.

I am adapting to using the levers from the 'over the top' method, but I find them far less responsive that way, compared to when I get into the lower drop bar position. From the lower positioning, the Modolo brakes are crazy responsive - but I feel really of balance coming to a stop in the lower position. What I'm finding to work best is to keep one hand on the top of the bars, for stability, and reach down with the other hand to operate one brake lever from the dropped position - but I have to alternate levers so as not to wear one brake out faster than the other. I'm considering adding a set of 'interceptor' levers to the horizontal part of the bars... but I'll give it some time to see if I can fully adapt to the current set-up, first. I hope that's mildly helpful.

Did any of those 'nay-sayers' give a reason for why downtube shifters are 'garbage?' I really don't mind them at all - I've even gotten accustomed to shifting without having to look down at them.


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

eithr said:


> Did any of those 'nay-sayers' give a reason for why downtube shifters are 'garbage?' I really don't mind them at all - I've even gotten accustomed to shifting without having to look down at them.


If someone else enjoys what they're riding, I'm not one to rain on their parade, and I wouldn't say that DT shifters are "garbage".

But for me- not necessarily for everyone- but for me, the advantages are 2-fold:

1) Balance is always a good thing on a bike. Having 2 hands on the bars is always better than 1 hand on the bars for this, especially if I'm trying to swerve to avoid some animal while on a 50mph mountain descent, car that pulled out in front of me in traffic, etc.

2) I can brake as hard as I want to while downshifting, which I couldn't do when I had a bike w/ DT shifters.

There are many others, but those are just the 2 most obvious to me.

Again, if you disagree, that's fine. But you asked, and now you have an answer.


----------



## eithr (Jun 27, 2007)

Those do sound like valid downsides to downtube shifters. Right now, though, that's what I've got, so I'm going to stick with them.

Although - I think if I were rocketing towards a stray animal or car at 50mph, shifting would not be the first thing I'd be focusing on - I'd probably grab the brakes and try to maneuver to safety. I'd probably also make a scared little poopy.


----------



## yosemitesamiam (Jul 30, 2006)

eithr said:


> Sorry, I missed the brake question. This Bianchi is a whole new world to me with the components, including the break levers. My previous bikes have been lower end road bikes with the 'motorcycle' style levers or a mountain bike with the horizontal 'interceptor' style levers. On this Bianchi, I am still getting used to not having any levers across the horizontal part of my drop bars - and occassionally find myself panicking as I'm coasting towards an intersection pumping the levers that aren't there.
> 
> I am adapting to using the levers from the 'over the top' method, but I find them far less responsive that way, compared to when I get into the lower drop bar position. From the lower positioning, the Modolo brakes are crazy responsive - but I feel really of balance coming to a stop in the lower position. What I'm finding to work best is to keep one hand on the top of the bars, for stability, and reach down with the other hand to operate one brake lever from the dropped position - but I have to alternate levers so as not to wear one brake out faster than the other. I'm considering adding a set of 'interceptor' levers to the horizontal part of the bars... but I'll give it some time to see if I can fully adapt to the current set-up, first. I hope that's mildly helpful.
> 
> Did any of those 'nay-sayers' give a reason for why downtube shifters are 'garbage?' I really don't mind them at all - I've even gotten accustomed to shifting without having to look down at them.


Interesting...I will have to try that...operating one brake at a time. I tend to have my hands and wrists start to ache and fall asleep if I'm down in the drops and using the brakes at the same time for too long. Very painful and uncomfortable experience. Interceptor levers? What are they?

Sheldon Brown's excuses for downtubes can be found, under Synchro, here:

http://sheldonbrown.com/gloss_st-z.html#synchro

I guess he claims they just wear out quickly, and I suppose there is some weight to having two hands on the bars at all times...but hell...didn't the pros way back when even have to shift using a lever on the back fork? That would probably get pretty scary too, eh?


----------



## yosemitesamiam (Jul 30, 2006)

HA! Thanks. So obviously these are scenarios that would happen while you just happen to be shifting, right? I think a lot would have to happen there, and of course is very feasable. I guess the best thing I could do is practice shifting left handed, that way I always have my right hand available for the rear brake.


----------



## yosemitesamiam (Jul 30, 2006)

LMAO! Dude...if I was rocketing down a hill at 50+mph, and something came out of the bushes in front of me, my butt would probably swallow my seat! I think if I was headed that quick downhill, the last thing I'd be worried about is shifting. Holding on would probably be of utmost importance, keeping my hands right near the brakes at all times!


----------



## eithr (Jun 27, 2007)

*Interrupter Levers*



yosemitesamiam said:


> Interceptor levers? What are they?


Here's where I first learned about them... http://sheldonbrown.com/harris/brake-levers-drop.html#cross

And, sorry for the mis-titling, Sheldon Brown's site calls them 'interrupters.'


----------



## eithr (Jun 27, 2007)

And I found them here for cheaper: http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=23418&subcategory_ID=5225


----------



## yosemitesamiam (Jul 30, 2006)

eithr said:


> Here's where I first learned about them... http://sheldonbrown.com/harris/brake-levers-drop.html#cross
> 
> And, sorry for the mis-titling, Sheldon Brown's site calls them 'interrupters.'


Holy crapola dude, sign me up! That would fix my issues right there!

Going back to thinking about 50mph downhills and animals jumping out in the road...would I get looked at funny for installing deer whistles on my bike? LMAO :thumbsup:


----------



## eithr (Jun 27, 2007)

Haha - deer whistles!!! That's a great idea.


----------



## yosemitesamiam (Jul 30, 2006)

Dang! Too cheap to not try!

You like that, eh? Deer Whistles...I'm telling you man, we get more of them on the road than anything here in CO. Bad enough hitting one in a car...can't imagine hitting one on a bike!


----------

